# Pillar Pods



## lizardking

This guy makes killer custom aluminum pods. Tweeters, Midrange....I ordered mine custom and he had them to me in 10 days. Very top quality work. I highly recommend this guy! 

nemez111 | eBay


----------



## SQLnovice

Thanks for this link.


----------



## lizardking

Don't worry the guy being from Germany! He sent me pictures and confirmed all dimensions before building. The quality is very good.


----------



## lizardking

I did my transaction outside of eBay just to give you the heads up on his word. No issues.


----------



## foreman

Looks sweet. What are you putting in the pods? And is the finish custom as well?
Been thinking about getting some for my xtant coaxs for a while now...i've seen his stuff on ebay and wondered.


----------



## lizardking

I'm using the Fountek 89's for my pods and the finish is black. Not sure how he does it, looks to be black aluminum. He also does leather pods. My pods are drilled out for different kind of drivers...threaded holes.


----------



## SQLnovice

I might ordered a pair of 3.5" to 4" pods and have him designed it in a way, where i'll be able to mount any driver I want under 4" diameter, using like a 1/8" or 1/4" speaker ring. That way, I'll have the flexibility of swapping out drivers if I ever change them up.


----------



## pdc001

Just curious on people who has ordered them, did you have to pay any additional custom fees on top of listing?


----------



## lizardking

Not sure about custom fees, USPS delivered mine. I just paid him the cost of the pods plus shipping. I'm sure there are custom fees of some sort.


----------



## lizardking

Here his email address...if you want to skip the eBay fiasco. 

[email protected]


----------



## foreman

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Babs

That's pretty cool!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice

I'll give him a few weeks, cus I think he'll be getting quite a few emails just from dima members alone.


----------



## samli2005

Do they also make tweeter pods?


----------



## lizardking

samli2005 said:


> Do they also make tweeter pods?


Yes, check his listings.


----------



## samli2005

lizardking said:


> Yes, check his listings.


Nice, good to know! I need them to make me the tweeter pods for Hertz ml280. By the way, how much did you pay for your pillar pods with shipping if you don't mind asking?


----------



## lizardking

$137 shipped for my pods. He sent me a couple different design options (pictures) before I decided.


----------



## seafish

DO you know if he does spherical pods??

loops…never mind….saw that he does. 

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## RandyJ75

lizardking said:


> $137 shipped for my pods. He sent me a couple different design options (pictures) before I decided.


That seems very reasonable if you can have them made to fit your specific tweeter or mid.


----------



## lizardking

RandyJ75 said:


> That seems very reasonable if you can have them made to fit your specific tweeter or mid.



Totally agree. Assuming he must machine these on a CNC or something. The pod is absolutely flawless. First person I've run across that actually makes really nice pods that don't look cheap.


----------



## robtr8

emailed him to see if he could do a set for my GZUF-60SQ's.


----------



## Reerun_KC

Sent him a message asking about focal PS 165f3 mids and tweets. Very interested.


----------



## Treesive

I got two pair made for my dyn tweets. Very sharp looking and build quality appears high.


----------



## pcpete

Thanks for this post! 

Just ordered a set for my SCANSPEAK R3004/6020-10 tweeters.


----------



## subterFUSE

How's the sound? No resonances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robtr8

Having some language issues. Trying to get him to say "yes, I can make some for your 60SQ's that will work with the existing grills".


----------



## xrdcarbon

thanks for the link


----------



## robtr8

He asked for a deposit. OK, no problem. Send me a paypal invoice. Crickets.


----------



## bozinho

I wait for my set this week!!!i take for piccolo and L3SE!!!full black!!


----------



## HK53sbr

Ordered a set for L3SE's last night. Quick response from him via email. Can't beat the price vs fab'n some A pillars.


----------



## Brian_smith06

as good as they look and considering he can make them for specific tweeters I think this is a bargain!


----------



## lizardking

I have no complaints!! Great work


----------



## 1fishman

How about some photos if you have them Installed


----------



## Martin1430

I also got a quick response from him with info and price. I just wonder if vibrations will be an issue with them attached on an arm like that, especially on these North Alabama roads.


----------



## BowDown

Very cool stuff here..


----------



## nineball76

These look like the mids wouldn't get adequate air space, would this be an issue at all?


----------



## camse2007

nineball76 said:


> These look like the mids wouldn't get adequate air space, would this be an issue at all?



Thought same thing. Gonna choke the mids, should still be fine e for tweets.


----------



## nineball76

camse2007 said:


> Thought same thing. Gonna choke the mids, should still be fine e for tweets.



But at what point? If I'm only running down to 350-400 hz, how bad could it affect them? I've read .1 cu ft is plenty for most. Btw, I'll be using arc black 4.0 and 1.0. Don't judge, I got em in a good trade.


----------



## lizardking

Doesn't matter unless you plan to run them down around FS.


----------



## camse2007

nineball76 said:


> But at what point? If I'm only running down to 350-400 hz, how bad could it affect them? I've read .1 cu ft is plenty for most. Btw, I'll be using arc black 4.0 and 1.0. Don't judge, I got em in a good trade.


Not judging, but drivers need airspace. Ie, the scan 10f needs 1 to 2l, this is not a good application. 

If you choke a driver, that's the exact range I'd expect you couldn't fix with eq.

Try it, goto home depot, buy a 3 or 4 inch cap in the plumbing section. Throw a driver in there that needs airspace. Measure fs. Remove driver and take fs . 

I don't know the characteristics of the drivers you are using unfort. - EDIT, arc 4.0 are rebadged SB acoustics (search on this forum)

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-4-midrange/sb-acoustics-sb12nrxf25-4-4-midrange-4-ohm/

No print on needed airspace. If you can't rta on the lower end, perhaps that'd tell you. These guys that can read and interpret the vas values might be able to help...

I've emailed myself to see if he can accommodate a set of tweet pods. These look fantatic.


----------



## HK53sbr

I'm curious to see what the outcome is with L3se's in them when they arrive. Hopefully they'll sound adequate, if not............I may be glassing after all. But at that price, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Extended Power

bozinho said:


> I wait for my set this week!!!i take for piccolo and L3SE!!!full black!!





HK53sbr said:


> I'm curious to see what the outcome is with L3se's in them when they arrive. Hopefully they'll sound adequate, if not............I may be glassing after all. But at that price, it's worth a shot.


Could you please post pictures of these when you get them?

I too, am very curious to see if they provide enough airspace for a set of L3se's.


----------



## DavidRam

Nice find Lizardking! How you doing man??

I look forward to installed pics of these, please post! If they are German made, they have to be good.


----------



## robtr8

He came through with a payment request. Pictures for the GZUF-60SQ housings then rest of the payment are next.


----------



## james2266

Hmm.... these do like kind of interesting. I wonder what the 'leather versions' look like as I could not see any pics in the link provided. Maybe I didn't scroll down far enough tho. I am also quite concerned about airspace on these for a midrange. Personally, I'd like my midrange to be able to be flat to 300 Hz (250 even better). With no airspace that number could rise to almost 1 kHz with a steep rise on the low end if it is indeed being choked off for airspace. I can't tell how big the back end is on those pods tho so maybe they are larger than they look. He might even be able to make them deeper on request too to accomodate for airspace? Hmmm, more to think about. Also, are these on a swivel or something to allow for aiming the drivers as needed? In my specific application the drivers could very likely be pointed down toward the dash which would most certainly not be ideal. I might just have to drop him a line when I recoup some funds for something like this.


----------



## jimmyjames16

pcpete said:


> Thanks for this post!
> 
> Just ordered a set for my SCANSPEAK R3004/6020-10 tweeters.


Was looking to do the same with the exact tweeters.. what did he charge you if I may ask?


----------



## pcpete

jimmyjames16 said:


> Was looking to do the same with the exact tweeters.. what did he charge you if I may ask?


He had an ebay post for D3004/602010 tweeters ....GBP 45 (70 US).

That was only for the pod and a simple screw mount.

I emailed him saying I wanted the aluminum rings and the adjustable screw mounts, he asked for another 50 Euro (60 US).

He doesn't have an ebay listing for the D3004 anymore, I'm sure he could probably make another set, not sure if it would cost the same.

He just sent me pics...he is still working one more aluminum ring.


----------



## bozinho

I receve mine...excellent quality!!!really happy with!!


----------



## pcpete

Pics or it didnt happen

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

I wonder if this guy can make an elongated sphere so to gain the airspace required for the midrange. In my vehicle that would be abut perfect. An elongated sphere that I can attach to the base of my apillar and then glass it all right into the pillar panel so that it looks like it is oem. This would give a fully sealed rock solid enclosure that has absolutely no vibrations; at least in theory. When I get some cash for something like that again, if this guy is still advertising I will probably hit him up. Curious if anyone else has asked him for something like this. I also really like his 'metal baffles'. I would love a few of these if nothing else too. They could be very advantageous. No more messed up baffles due to installing/removing drivers over and over. I also wonder if he would sell these on their own too.


----------



## gu9cci

Heads up:I'm waiting for my pods over month now


----------



## jsnstanley

There was apparently a postal worker strike in Germany that slowed things down a bit. I just received my order today. Ordered 8/3. They look great. Though I bought them with the intention of mounting HAT L1’s and can’t yet figure how to mount them into the PODs. I can only figure having to drill/tap set screws through the side to hold the tweeter in place.


----------



## SQToyota

Was thinking about spending 1k on pillars, but these look great! Though as some have stated im worried about the sound. Are they too small? Do they make any unwanted sounds? Then again mids in the pillars may have less air room? And lastly, i have no fab experience, i have no idea how to mount these without them maybe falling off or rattling


----------



## jsnstanley

I received my pods listed for Legatia L1 on Ebay. No way of mounting that tweeter into these pods though. I emailed him and the response was that, it was necessary to Glue it in. Hmmm. So I’m going to take my new H.A.T. Legatia L1 Pro R2’s and Glue them into these beautiful black anodized aluminum pods. ?? I guess I will attempt drill/tapping these out for set screws.


----------



## lizardking

I love my PODS. Drilled and tapped for my 3" drivers. I can't complain one bit.


----------



## jsnstanley

They do look nice!
I’ll most definitely make them work.


----------



## james2266

lizardking said:


> I love my PODS. Drilled and tapped for my 3" drivers. I can't complain one bit.


Do you have pics of these installed? What were you able to set the crossover at for midbass/midrange conversion? I guess what I want to know is were there any negatives in the freq. response due to te enclosure being too small for the driver.


----------



## lizardking

I'm not running the drivers anywhere near FS, so enclosure size is not that big of factor. However, I would say the pods have tad more volume then 3" PVC end caps. I have mine crossed at 309hz @ LR 24db. I'm not much of a picture taker, but will try to get a couple shots.


----------



## james2266

lizardking said:


> I'm not running the drivers anywhere near FS, so enclosure size is not that big of factor. However, I would say the pods have tad more volume then 3" PVC end caps. I have mine crossed at 309hz @ LR 24db. I'm not much of a picture taker, but will try to get a couple shots.


309 Hz/24 db. that's not bad at all actually. Lower than I'm running my AP drivers currently. Will be addressing that in the coming days as I now have all my amps working properly again. Did you notice any rise in the response from of the drivers just north of that cross point? If you could grab us a pic I think many would be appreciative not the least of which would be me.


----------



## lizardking

No big rise that I recall. Typical random peaks that were fixed by EQ


----------



## Fetus

jsnstanley said:


> I received my pods listed for Legatia L1 on Ebay. No way of mounting that tweeter into these pods though. I emailed him and the response was that, it was necessary to Glue it in. Hmmm. So I’m going to take my new H.A.T. Legatia L1 Pro R2’s and Glue them into these beautiful black anodized aluminum pods. ?? I guess I will attempt drill/tapping these out for set screws.


Maybe not ideal, but if you didn't want to risk drilling and tapping, you could try butyl tape...


----------



## jsnstanley

Fetus said:


> Maybe not ideal, but if you didn't want to risk drilling and tapping, you could try butyl tape...


I was considering that as well though I’m afraid in Phoenix temperatures It could be messy.


----------



## brumledb

I am trying to decide if I want to try these or try my hand at modding my pillars. These would definitely be cheaper and easier to install but I think the modded pillars look better. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Fetus

jsnstanley said:


> I was considering that as well though I’m afraid in Phoenix temperatures It could be messy.


I have used butyl to hold tweeters in place before, and it gets pretty warm here. Granted, I probably wouldn't use it on anything heavier than a tweeter...


----------



## WhippingBoy

I ordered a pair of his pillar pods for the FR89's, just like lizardking. I didn't go through eBay, just dealt with him directly via email. Little bit of a language barrier but he delivered the goods at a good price. Took a litte less than 1 month but he always kept in contact. My enclosures look just like the ones lizardking posted. Very high quality with not a nick or scratch on the black aluminum. I'm very pleased.

No resonances and they seem to play fine down to 400Hz with no problem. There's enough airspace for the mid to play down to 400Hz. It may be a while till i get them installed but anyone worried about quality or airspace (lack of) shouldn't have a problem unless your trying to play the mid lower than 300Hz or so. I thought I noticed the mid struggling some at 300Hz but I need to test more. I just got them today and wanted to make sure they would work for my application (400Hz - 6kHz). They do.

I'm happy enough that I may holler at him for a tweeter set.


----------



## SQToyota

Leaning more towards these now, just not sure how to mount them, vibrations ect may be an issue


----------



## lizardking

I mounted mine using the threaded hollow rod only and a nice big washer on the backside. Mine don't bounce around at all. Very solid.


----------



## WhippingBoy

The pods are setup with the hardware to be mounted to the a-pillars and then tightened using the nuts to sandwich the pillar. The threaded post that goes into the pod and pillar is hollow, allowing the speaker wire to be unseen and routed out and down to your amp.

It looks like he is custom machining out of aluminum stock for every order. The pods aren't painted black, they are anodized black so fading shouldn't be a big issue. You can see inside the pod where it looks like the CNC was hollowing out the inside of the pod.

My biggest concern is heat. Man, you know these little black pods are going to get hot as hell sitting in the sun soaking up the UV. Better use the sunshade....


----------



## SQToyota

Not sure if my plastic a-pillars are strong enough, or did you thread into sheet metal behind the plastic covers


----------



## HK53sbr

Received mine about a week and a half ago. After getting some info from HAT, I realize that my original plan of using the L3SE's with no tweeter support ain't gonna happen. So now I'm debating to run 3-way, or simply glass some pods for the a-pillars to get them the airspace they need. These pods are very nice looking. Kinda bought them on a whim. Can't really do anything til my updated amplification comes in, but I will hook them up to see just what kind of FR the pods will allow.


----------



## pcpete

Just got mine yesterday, about 18 days to ship to Toronto. Everything as promised, look great attached to my a-pillars...


----------



## gu9cci

18 days from order date or for shipping only


----------



## pcpete

Shipping only...once we agreed on everything and he sent me pics of final product...it then took 18 days

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gu9cci

Been month and half and I don't have mine yet
Does he use horses for shipping transport?
I'm really disappointed with the turnaround time


----------



## pcpete

That doesn't sound right....maybe ask him to track it down or something? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

pcpete said:


> Just got mine yesterday, about 18 days to ship to Toronto. Everything as promised, look great attached to my a-pillars...


Great choice on tweeters. They look pretty sweet in those pods too. How far out from the pillar do they mount anyways and can you aim them at all? ie. are they on a swivel at all? Thinking about getting a set for midrange and tweet whenever I can afford to again and then redo my apillars. I am hoping they are fully aimable and that they are really close to the apillar (or can be made to be. Thinking about glassing them into the pillar. Would be cool if he can make the domes oversized with a removeable mounting plate so I can trial a few different drivers if I want. Oh to dream.


----------



## pcpete

Yes, they can be swiveled and aimed...being ring radiators , it is nice to be able to play around with angle. Those screws do make them stick out a little bit...about an inch or so

I was worried they may move around driving over bumps and stuff...but they stay in place pretty good


----------



## james2266

pcpete said:


> Yes, they can be swiveled and aimed...being ring radiators , it is nice to be able to play around with angle. Those screws do make them stick out a little bit...about an inch or so
> 
> I was worried they may move around driving over bumps and stuff...but they stay in place pretty good


Hmm... I wonder if that distance can be shortened to around a half inch or so. Be nice to get as close as possible to the outside of the vehicle for stage width. Then again, if I do glass them in, I could probably come up with something. I might not even need to mount them if I am glassing over top of them too. Be nice to have an oem look to them and still have sealed enclosures made of steel and no more crumbling mdf baffles due to installing/uninstalling drivers. Really starting to convince myself here. Wish I could hear what a set of good midranges sound like in those pods first hand.


----------



## toyopah

Good stuff...
Just order for my Focal Berrylium Tweeter and Seas Excell w12 cy


----------



## Lanson

pcpete said:


> Just got mine yesterday, about 18 days to ship to Toronto. Everything as promised, look great attached to my a-pillars...


Those are Ford Flex pillars. I'd recognize them anywhere


----------



## pcpete

fourthmeal said:


> Those are Ford Flex pillars. I'd recognize them anywhere


Bingo! This man knows his pillars ?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## robtr8

He sent pictures this weekend. Guess his machine was down for a bit. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## brumledb

Just ordered a set for Scan 10f and Scan D3004/R3004 (haven't been able to decide yet). So just FYI.. the 10f pods are coming pre-drilled with 3 different mounting bolt patterns: 83.25, 84, and 89.5mm. These 3 different bolt patterns allow for several different speakers including: 10f, HAT L3v2, Tangbands, and Audible Physics 3" speakers (these are just the ones I looked up). The measurements do not match up precisely but are only off by 0.25mm which shouldn't matter. 

He also gave me 3 different size pods to choose from: 0.3L, 0.5L, and 1L. The 0.3 and 0.5 were same price but the 1L version cost an extra 20 euro. I modeled the 10f and decided to go with the 05L (plus I didn't know how big the 1L pod would look hanging off pillar and how much heavier it would be)


----------



## seafish

brumledb said:


> He also gave me 3 different size pods to choose from: 0.3L, 0.5L, and 1L. The 0.3 and 0.5 were same price but the 1L version cost an extra 20 euro. I modeled the 10f and decided to go with the 05L (plus I didn't know how big the 1L pod would look hanging off pillar and how much heavier it would be)


Do you have measurements for the .5L pod for the AP-NZ3…I was thinking of ordering some, but would like to understand what it looks like (how big it is, etc) TIA


----------



## brumledb

The mounting flange of the pod would have to be a little smaller than the 83.25, 84, and 89.5mm I mentioned earlier because the bolt pattern on the NZ3A is only 73mm. But the main difference between the 0.3 and 0.5 variant is the length. The 0.3L is 75mm long and the 0.5 L is 95mm long. Also, not sure how you would mount the AMT if you are planning to go tweeterless. If I used the AP's I was planning to use a tweeter still.

These are the pics he sent me. 

Pillar Pods by brumledb | Photobucket

And for what its worth he seems like a pretty solid guy. I emailed him several times before committing to make sure we were both on the same page. He answered my emails promptly and with the needed info.


----------



## seafish

I can mount the AAT on the pillar or even the outer flange of the pod or right next to it inset into the pillar. Otherwise, I have another smaller aluminum pod that I can mount another small format tweeter in ( have an Illusion C8 tweet as well I can use) If my calcs are correct, a 4.33" diameter sphere would have a .7 liter volume which shouldd be just about perfect for the NZ3 speakers.


----------



## brumledb

I wanted to model some of the AP's but couldn't find their xmax's. The 10f suggests a sealed volume of 1L to reach fs of 90hz. Modeling shows that in a 0.5L enclosure I could cross at 400 or possibly 350 and still be within xmax (and that's with 150 watts).


----------



## seafish

brumledb said:


> I wanted to model some of the AP's but couldn't find their xmax's. The 10f suggests a sealed volume of 1L to reach fs of 90hz. Modeling shows that in a 0.5L enclosure I could cross at 400 or possibly 350 and still be within xmax (and that's with 150 watts).


Papasin ran the NZ3 in .7l enclosures down to 250 with a 24db slope.


----------



## vivmike

I ordered a set for a pair of Dynaudio md142.

Did Gu9cci ever get his?


----------



## brumledb

Mine are in the mail.


----------



## vivmike

If you don't mind me asking, when did you order yours?

I ordered mine Oct 30th.


----------



## brumledb

vivmike said:


> If you don't mind me asking, when did you order yours?
> 
> I ordered mine Oct 30th.


Ordered October 11th and shipped on the November 3rd. He told me upfront it would be 2-3 weeks before they would ship. He said shipping usually takes 10-14 days.


----------



## vivmike

Oh nice!

I sure they will look great.


----------



## brumledb

These are pics he sent of the finished product. I think they are going to match my brown dash nicely. I'll be sure to post pics once I get them installed but that most likely won't happen till December.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vivmike

He does black anodized finish??

Was it extra cost?


----------



## brumledb

It was included in my price apparently. He didn't ask what finish I wanted and I didn't specify. That's just the he made mine.


----------



## vivmike

The black is a very nice touch, I'm going to email him. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Extended Power

HK53sbr said:


> Received mine about a week and a half ago. After getting some info from HAT, I realize that my original plan of using the L3SE's with no tweeter support ain't gonna happen. So now I'm debating to run 3-way, or simply glass some pods for the a-pillars to get them the airspace they need. These pods are very nice looking. Kinda bought them on a whim. Can't really do anything til my updated amplification comes in, but I will hook them up to see just what kind of FR the pods will allow.


Could you post some pics please?


----------



## Extended Power

If I could get these:










With this front style:










That would be awesome!


----------



## #1BigMike

I ordered a pair for my dyn 110 tweeters. He shipped them 11-11. I will post more pics once I have them in hand and again when installed. As for now, these are the pics of mine that were shipped. I forgot to specify a color, I will more than likely get them powder coated once they arrive.


----------



## Gary Mac

To everyone that ordered these, do you think they could be installed low near the kicks? Im going to have a passive between my mid and woofer and Id like to mount the mid low near the door woofer using these pods... thoughts?


----------



## SQLnovice

I wonder if we can get this guy to make some pods for KAXBLTWT. I would definitely get a pair.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14

SQLnovice said:


> I wonder if we can get this guy to make some pods for KAXBLTWT. I would definitely get a pair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Hmmmmm......!!!!!!


----------



## seafish

I visited his ebay store once, annd IIRC, he is open to making anything as long as he has the correct dimensions to do it…in other words, you supply the dimensions and/or drawing and then you buy it…your problem if it matches dimensions and it does;t fit. That being said, simply contact him an email and find out…judging by this thread, he seems to get back to people not instantly but in a timely enough manner for something as important as speaker pods.


----------



## brumledb

Gary Mac said:


> To everyone that ordered these, do you think they could be installed low near the kicks? Im going to have a passive between my mid and woofer and Id like to mount the mid low near the door woofer using these pods... thoughts?


I don't see any reason why you couldn't. You just need a plastic panel that you can mount them to. I thought about trying them in the kicks but my center console extends all the way to the front so I figured this would cause hella reflections.


----------



## SQLnovice

seafish said:


> I visited his ebay store once, annd IIRC, he is open to making anything as long as he has the correct dimensions to do it…in other words, you supply the dimensions and/or drawing and then you buy it…your problem if it matches dimensions and it does;t fit. That being said, simply contact him an email and find out…judging by this thread, he seems to get back to people not instantly but in a timely enough manner for something as important as speaker pods.


I'll do that, Mark posted the specs previously, I'll look it up and see if he will. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb

I received mine this past week and was a little disappointed because they are plastic. This whole time I thought they were machined from metal. I went back and looked at my emails and his Ebay store and he never says they are metal/aluminum. My email said they would be "black colored" and his Ebay store says "aluminum colored". They are still nice just not quite what I was expecting. That being said, it actually does make more sense they are plastic. A pod made of aluminum + speaker would be really heavy hanging on some pillar plastic. 

The only part that is metal is the trim ring, which is an optional extra. Because they are plastic, you can easily retrofit it to fit other speakers which is a plus. I can post pics if anyone needs/wants further clarification. And maybe I am the only who thought they are metal pods?


----------



## seafish

brumledb said:


> I received mine this past week and was a little disappointed because they are plastic. This whole time I thought they were machined from metal. I went back and looked at my emails and his Ebay store and he never says they are metal/aluminum. My email said they would be "black colored" and his Ebay store says "aluminum colored". They are still nice just not quite what I was expecting. That being said, it actually does make more sense they are plastic. A pod made of aluminum + speaker would be really heavy hanging on some pillar plastic.
> 
> The only part that is metal is the trim ring, which is an optional extra. Because they are plastic, you can easily retrofit it to fit other speakers which is a plus. I can post pics if anyone needs/wants further clarification. And maybe I am the only who thought they are metal pods?



That's amazing and ridiculous…I was also thinking that they were metal pods and rings. In fact, looking at the OP's pics, the pods sure LOOK like metal, as well as the ones in post #47. In fact, almost all of his pics on ebay sure do look like metal. I think that he has changed something on you…NOT cool, unless you want them to be plastic. If I was going to order anything from him now, I would def clarify this first.

OP chime in??


----------



## brumledb

I agree they definitely look like metal. Check out both of these links which are some of his Ebay ads. Read the description down below. The first says "black color" and other says "aluminum color". It never mentions any actual metal.

I would love to know if anyone actually received a metal pod.

Scan Speak Tweeters Podspeakers for Scan Speak Scan Speak R3004 | eBay

Focal Utopia Focal Beryllium Housing for Focal Tweeters | eBay

These are exactly the same as my pods. And it again says "black color".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scan-Speak-Midrange-Housing-for-Scan-Speak-10F/272039052677?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34227%26meid%3D4eeb6d53a07b490abf7989f1f8421377%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D272024132904


----------



## seafish

brumledb said:


> I agree they definitely look like metal. Check out both of these links which are some of his Ebay ads. Read the description down below. The first says "black color" and other says "aluminum color". It never mentions any actual metal.
> 
> I would love to know if anyone actually received a metal pod.


I did check him out again and you are correct that he describes them as black or aluminum "color". 

I gots to run out the door and get weekend errands done, perhaps you could pm the OP and or somem of the other guys who ordered them and ask them to post back??


----------



## bilbo6209

seafish said:


> I did check him out again and you are correct that he describes them as black or aluminum "color".
> 
> I gots to run out the door and get weekend errands done, perhaps you could pm the OP and or somem of the other guys who ordered them and ask them to post back??


Looking at his ebay page it looks like he has both aluminum and plastic, some pods on his page are listed as alu others are alu look or color.


----------



## brumledb

bilbo6209 said:


> Looking at his ebay page it looks like he has both aluminum and plastic, some pods on his page are listed as alu others are alu look or color.


Please link to where it actually says aluminum. Everything I see says aluminum color.


----------



## vivmike

Dont't tell me that, I really thought I was paying $190 for aluminum.


----------



## vivmike

Mine will be in this week. Dynaudio md142 pods.


----------



## brumledb

vivmike said:


> Mine will be in this week. Dynaudio md142 pods.


I wouldn't hold my breath. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## vivmike

The black ones look to made of Derlin. The aluminum "color" ones look metal. The price reflects also.


----------



## pcpete

My rings are definitely metal.

My black pods look plasticy. ..I was under the impression they would be aluminum. I thought maybe it was just the way they were finished or painted. I don't really mind...they are very light and durable and do the job very well. I also paid only 50 euro for the pods I believe. 


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horuspeed

Hi guys, for 113 USD and one month of wait I think they are worth it...
I check my emails and I ordered them "Aluminium colored" and receveid full machined aluminium tweeter pods for Morel supremo Piccolo. 

Regards


----------



## vivmike

Those look great! Enjoy.


----------



## seafish

Horuspeed said:


> Hi guys, for 113 USD and one month of wait I think they are worth it...
> I check my emails and I ordered them "Aluminium colored" and receveid full machined aluminium tweeter pods for Morel supremo Piccolo.
> 
> Regards


Those are AWESOME, … enjoy those great looking pods. 

And thanks for confirming that those at least are made from aluminum. That being said, it seems that any individual order with this guy should be confirmed what they are machined from PRIOR to ordering.


----------



## brumledb

seafish said:


> I did check him out again and you are correct that he describes them as black or aluminum "color".
> 
> I gots to run out the door and get weekend errands done, perhaps you could pm the OP and or somem of the other guys who ordered them and ask them to post back??


I messaged Pcpete and the OP Lizardking. Pcpete responded in thread that his are plastic. Lizardking messaged me back and said his are definitely black aluminum. So, yeah you should definitely confirm before ordering.


----------



## seafish

^^^ Thanks for doing that…definitely a little nuts that he sometimes uses aluminum and sometimes plastic, though it does seem to be at least partly reflected in the listed price.


----------



## brumledb

vivmike said:


> The black ones look to made of Derlin. The aluminum "color" ones look metal. The price reflects also.


I paid 140 euro for my 10f midrange pod (with ring) and 110 euro for my R3004 tweeter pod with ring (this is not including paypal and shipping). Are you paying significantly more than that? I would think the cost difference between plastic vs aluminum would be substantial.


----------



## SQLnovice

I took a quick look at his ebay site and wasn't sure if those prices are for a single unit or pairs?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## samli2005

SQLnovice said:


> I took a quick look at his ebay site and wasn't sure if those prices are for a single unit or pairs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


The prices are for a pairs!


----------



## vivmike

brumledb said:


> I paid 140 euro for my 10f midrange pod (with ring) and 110 euro for my R3004 tweeter pod with ring (this is not including paypal and shipping). Are you paying significantly more than that? I would think the cost difference between plastic vs aluminum would be substantial.


I paid $190US for mid pods.

He emailed and confirmed that they are indeed aluminum construction.

The plastic ones are lower priced.


----------



## Lanson

To be frank about it though, Delrin is possibly the better material. It certainly will heat up less than aluminum one, and it should be less resonant.

Delrin is an awesome plastic.


----------



## samli2005

I just received my tweeter pods in the mail. I can confirm that they are made of aluminium.


----------



## brumledb

fourthmeal said:


> To be frank about it though, Delrin is possibly the better material. It certainly will heat up less than aluminum one, and it should be less resonant.
> 
> Delrin is an awesome plastic.


I had actually never heard of Delrin prior to this. I just did a little searching and looks like Delrin isn't THAT much cheaper than Aluminum. This makes me feel better. I was mainly concerned that I had gotten "hosed". 

But I am like you and think the plastic would be less prone to resonance and it is lighter.


----------



## SQLnovice

Because of these pods I'm entertaining the idea of the scan 10f + the tweets. A nice alternative to glassing apillars.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## vivmike

Keep in mind, I only said it "looks" like Derlin.


----------



## brumledb

Just FYI... I messaged him and he said "it's engineered plastic POM black".


----------



## vivmike

Still waiting on mine, 17 days.


----------



## Extended Power

I have been communicating with this person for a set of pods for my L3SE's, but don't understand what's going on.
I sent pictures of my L3SE's after receiving an email from him/her, saying the two choices were diameters of: 128mm, or 148mm???
I asked to explain the size to me, because both sizes seem way too big!

Picture of mine with grills....which I won't be using:









Mine without the grills:









Mine with a set of calipers set to 128.00mm:









Mine with the calipers showing depth of 128.00mm:


----------



## Extended Power

They sent me an email with these pictures, which I assumed was with HAT L3 grills.
The pods look too small, as the grills overhang the pods.


----------



## vivmike

I'm not impressed wit this guy one bit. Asked him if he had any tracking info since it has been over 2 weeks since he shipped.

He replied, "you just have to wait".

Wow.


----------



## Extended Power

vivmike said:


> I'm not impressed wit this guy one bit. Asked him if he had any tracking info since it has been over 2 weeks since he shipped.
> 
> He replied, "you just have to wait".
> 
> Wow.


It's just the language barier...I don't think they mean anything by it.
I got some doozies from them too.


----------



## SQLnovice

Extended Power: Thanks for taking the time in getting the specifics regarding these pods.
They are huge and kind of a deal breaker.


----------



## Extended Power

SQLnovice said:


> Extended Power: Thanks for taking the time in getting the specifics regarding these pods.
> They are huge and kind of a deal breaker.


Well that's why I wanted an explanation for the size from them.
I have an email from another forum member that got them for the L3SE's, and they aren't that big...they are not the style I wanted though.

Here is the picture of the other L3SE pod:


----------



## DavidRam

Extended Power said:


> Well that's why I wanted an explanation for the size from them.
> I have an email from another forum member that got them for the L3SE's, and they aren't that big...they are not the style I wanted though.
> 
> Here is the picture of the other L3SE pod:




Oh, those are kinda ugly, imho. With your skills, I can see you making much better ones yourself! C'mon now...


----------



## Tiago729

samli2005 said:


> Nice, good to know! I need them to make me the tweeter pods for Hertz ml280. By the way, how much did you pay for your pillar pods with shipping if you don't mind asking?


I got mine custom made for the ML280 from Singapore ($140). They're top notch. Everyone compliments me on them. The name of the place is Metech Singapore.


----------



## DavidRam

Tiago729 said:


> I got mine custom made for the ML280 from Singapore ($140). They're top notch. Everyone compliments me on them. The name of the place is Metech Singapore.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Tiago729

DavidRam said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Haha I'm typing this on the bus right now but I'll take a pic as soon as I get to my car. And the are made of brushed aluminum, definitely better looking than the gun metal ones on the thread (imo).


----------



## Lanson

Sounds like we need to get these pod-making guys on the forum!


----------



## Tiago729

My installer really knocked them as he wanted to charge me 8 hours of labor to make them. After installing the ones I got from Metech, he did not say a word anymore. It came out pretty clean. I had people that are not into car audio ask me if they came wit the car from factory.


----------



## Tiago729

Just uploaded them with my profile photos.


----------



## vivmike

My pods arrived today.

They are beautiful, the md142 fits perfect in it (not too tight, easy removal).
100% aluminum and the size of a softball!


----------



## #1BigMike

Mine should be in tomorrow according to tracking. Super pumped!


----------



## seafish

vivmike said:


> My pods arrived today.
> 
> They are beautiful, the md142 fits perfect in it (not too tight, easy removal).
> 100% aluminum and the size of a softball!


PICS or didn;t happen…LOL!!!

That being said, it would also be helpful if you could 

1) take a few pics, 

2) post some dimensions (diameter or radius and depth), 

3) PLEASE post the enclosure volume which is easily done by simply filling them up with water then pouring the water into a measuring cup…and voila..you have the volume of the enclosure.


----------



## samli2005

Tiago729 said:


> My installer really knocked them as he wanted to charge me 8 hours of labor to make them. After installing the ones I got from Metech, he did not say a word anymore. It came out pretty clean. I had people that are not into car audio ask me if they came wit the car from factory.


My installer said the same thing too. He told me that tweeter pods take so much times and labors to fabricate.


----------



## samli2005

Tiago729 said:


> Just uploaded them with my profile photos.


These tweeter pods came out clean and beautiful. How was the tweeters sound after your installer mounted them onto A-pillar? I'm planing to do mine soon. I don't like the stock dash grill location that much because of reflections from windshield.


----------



## Extended Power

Extended Power said:


> They sent me an email with these pictures, which I assumed was with HAT L3 grills.
> The pods look too small, as the grills overhang the pods.


Here is what they said about these pods (I just copied it from my email):

the housing (XL) in black or aluminum color for midrange Legatia L3se. Diameter 99mm with extra length 90mm, 0.5L volume + Mounting Set - € 120. The Cover Rings € -30. I also have the grills - € 20.


----------



## robtr8

There's no "they", it's just one guy and there's definitely a language barrier/no understanding of the American consumer. Tracking is impossible because of the shipping he uses. This makes it tough to have confidence in the situation but I had him do a specific shape and size for the GZUF-60SQ's and they turned out great.


----------



## Extended Power

Extended Power said:


> Here is what they said about these pods (I just copied it from my email):
> 
> the housing (XL) in black or aluminum color for midrange Legatia L3se. Diameter 99mm with extra length 90mm, 0.5L volume + Mounting Set - € 120. The Cover Rings € -30. I also have the grills - € 20.


Can someone tell me if these are too small for the L3SE?


----------



## DavidRam

Extended Power said:


> Can someone tell me if these are too small for the L3SE?


Not sure if this helps... Here is the spec sheet from H.A.T.


----------



## brumledb

Extended Power said:


> Can someone tell me if these are too small for the L3SE?


He will make them bigger if you ask. He offered to make me a 1L version of the same pod that would have been longer. I ended up going with the 0.5L for Scan 10f.

For what is worth, I modeled a bunch of 3" speakers in 0.5L with 120 watts to see how they would perform. I didn't do the L3SE but I did do the L3V2. It's the red line.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Extended Power

DavidRam said:


> Not sure if this helps... Here is the spec sheet from H.A.T.





brumledb said:


> He will make them bigger if you ask. He offered to make me a 1L version of the same pod that would have been longer. I ended up going with the 0.5L for Scan 10f.
> 
> For what is worth, I modeled a bunch of 3" speakers in 0.5L with 120 watts to see how they would perform. I didn't do the L3SE but I did do the L3V2. It's the red line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



This stuff is like a totally new language for me....
Kinda why I just asked if the .5L pods were big enough.
It's bad enough trying to decode the German emails from the guy....


----------



## #1BigMike

Extended Power said:


> This stuff is like a totally new language for me....
> Kinda why I just asked if the .5L pods were big enough.
> It's bad enough trying to decode the German emails from the guy....


LOL 

I feel your pain sir.


----------



## brumledb

Extended Power said:


> This stuff is like a totally new language for me....
> Kinda why I just asked if the .5L pods were big enough.
> It's bad enough trying to decode the German emails from the guy....


In my opinion, how low you plan to cross them will really be the deciding factor. The lower you cross them the more the volume (or lack thereof) will affect performance.

So how low do you plan to cross them?


----------



## #1BigMike

Pods arrived for Esotar 110's! They look and feel great. No plastic here thats for sure. I did not specify a color so I am probably going to get them powder coated.

Pics as promised. Oh yeah, I had a very smooth transactions.


----------



## Tiago729

samli2005 said:


> These tweeter pods came out clean and beautiful. How was the tweeters sound after your installer mounted them onto A-pillar? I'm planing to do mine soon. I don't like the stock dash grill location that much because of reflections from windshield.


I agree. After I removed tweeters from the dash it was like hearing to a different speaker! Those stock grills are definitely not meant for audio as the block a lot of the sound.


----------



## vivmike

BigMike,

Keep the rings off....those Esotars look amazing.


----------



## #1BigMike

^^I was thinking the same thing. :surprised:

I will try both to see how they look.


----------



## Extended Power

brumledb said:


> In my opinion, how low you plan to cross them will really be the deciding factor. The lower you cross them the more the volume (or lack thereof) will affect performance.
> 
> So how low do you plan to cross them?


I think the mid bass can play from 80 to 250hz. Could even go as Hugh as 320hz.
Mid range from 250-8000? Or 320-8000?
Tweeter from 8000+?


----------



## brumledb

Extended Power said:


> I think the mid bass can play from 80 to 250hz. Could even go as Hugh as 320hz.
> Mid range from 250-8000? Or 320-8000?
> Tweeter from 8000+?


What midbass are you using?


----------



## Extended Power

brumledb said:


> What midbass are you using?


I am using HAT L6SE as midrange right now, and HAT L1 ProR2 for tweeters.
Got another set of L6SE for the back, and a set of L3SE for the front.

Will be switching the front L6SE to mid bass, the L3SE to midrange, and leave the L1ProR2 for tweeter.


----------



## brumledb

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Extended Power

brumledb said:


> Sent you a pm.


Thank you for the help.
I sent another email to him/her this morning.

Yes, I can use the L6SE midbass to play an extra octave or so, just to save the L3SE some physical abuse from trying to play too low of frequency.
The L3se will only see 75 watts each, and be aimed on axis, so they will sound louder than if they were mounted off axis.


----------



## Extended Power

#1BigMike said:


> Pods arrived for Esotar 110's! They look and feel great. No plastic here thats for sure. I did not specify a color so I am probably going to get them powder coated.
> 
> Pics as promised. Oh yeah, I had a very smooth transactions.


Are the pods ridged mount, or do they have some kind of swivel mount on them?


----------



## vivmike

Mine did not bring the swivel mount. Luckly, they mounted on axis.

I see he sells the swivels separately.


----------



## #1BigMike

No Swivel


----------



## vivmike

Pods installed. Sound very clean. I'm well pleased.


----------



## Extended Power

Well...I'm gonna order a set.
If I like 'em, I'll keep them...if I don't like 'em...I'll sell them on here.


----------



## mikechec9

Can someone post pics of how these look installed in the ride loaded with 3" mids or large format tweets? If they look as good as they appear my problem might just be solved.


----------



## Extended Power

The guy sent me an email this morning saying they are on their way to me, and provided a tracking number.
Let's see how long it takes to get to Canada during Christmas.

I'm not in a rush for them, but when they show up, I will post pictures in this thread, and in my build thread as well.


----------



## #1BigMike

Extended Power said:


> The guy sent me an email this morning saying they are on their way to me, and provided a tracking number.
> Let's see how long it takes to get to Canada during Christmas.
> 
> I'm not in a rush for them, but when they show up, I will post pictures in this thread, and in my build thread as well.


Fantastic sir!


----------



## james2266

Extended Power said:


> The guy sent me an email this morning saying they are on their way to me, and provided a tracking number.
> Let's see how long it takes to get to Canada during Christmas.
> 
> I'm not in a rush for them, but when they show up, I will post pictures in this thread, and in my build thread as well.


Tracking number? Wow, maybe he is using a better shipping method now. How much did you end up paying all together if you don't mind me asking? Also, what are you getting him to make for you anyways? You can PM me that info if you don't want it here too.


----------



## Extended Power

james2266 said:


> Tracking number? Wow, maybe he is using a better shipping method now. How much did you end up paying all together if you don't mind me asking? Also, what are you getting him to make for you anyways? You can PM me that info if you don't want it here too.


Well....whatever he sent to confirm they were shipped...it had a number circled on it.
Mine cost 175€ shipped.
That's for the housings, no trim rings, and comes with adjustable swivel mounts.


----------



## james2266

Extended Power said:


> Well....whatever he sent to confirm they were shipped...it had a number circled on it.
> Mine cost 175€ shipped.
> That's for the housings, no trim rings, and comes with adjustable swivel mounts.


 175 Euro? or $175 our currency? If our currency that`s pretty good. If there`s, might have to think whenever I actually get any money to spend on this hobby again. Thanks that the accursed economy here now. Nonetheless, pics man... When they arrive of course.


----------



## Extended Power

james2266 said:


> 175 Euro? or $175 our currency? If our currency that`s pretty good. If there`s, might have to think whenever I actually get any money to spend on this hobby again. Thanks that the accursed economy here now. Nonetheless, pics man... When they arrive of course.


Yes, 175 in Euro.
I'd have to look up my paypal receipt for the actual conversion to Canadian.


Google says about $263.00 Canadian...shipped.


----------



## mwmkravchenko

SQLnovice said:


> I wonder if we can get this guy to make some pods for KAXBLTWT. I would definitely get a pair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looking into it.

Might be an interesting addition to the lineup.


----------



## Extended Power

I picked mine up today.
They are aluminum, with the swivel mounts.
They are AWESOME!














































I can easily add the stock HAT grills with a small spacer.


----------



## #1BigMike

They look fantastic sir!


----------



## pocket5s

Looks great. However those hats need a lot more airspace than that pod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Extended Power

pocket5s said:


> Looks great. However those hats need a lot more airspace than that pod.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping that by raising the crossover point, they will be ok.
I can also use the grill surround to move the driver out another 3/8" as well.

The truck does not go on many long highway trips anymore, and the wife absolutely HATES loud music.

....so they will be fine.


----------



## #1BigMike

You can also add some type of fill to the pod as well.


----------



## LBaudio

they loook fine, but Im affreid that they will not provide enough volume behind the driver,...they might sound dull


----------



## Lanson

The Fountek drivers might be happy in enclosures that small. I'm using a similar space in a current build (but with wood and not metal, and low in the door), but in my modeling phase I ended up with a Qtc around .8 in a tiny box.

You can model the HAT speaker in WinISD or similar, and see if it has a high Q bump in that small a chamber or not. Of course you can also poly-stuff the enclosure for a little extra perceived space.


----------



## pocket5s

a little extra in the case of the L3 is not going to matter much. even Hybrid recommends giving them as much as possible. they should basically be IB, which for a 3" driver is somewhere in the 1.5-2 liter minimum range, give or take.


----------



## benny z

my gut tells me these guys are right. but you never know until you try it.

maybe if it doesn't work out you could drill some holes in the back and build a foam membrane? kinda quasi-AP-like?


----------



## camse2007

Mentioned this in post 37. 
If it's not to your liking, you can sell the pods or change the driver to something more practical for the application, I know he can make rings for various drivers that will attach to your housing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickup1

Extended Power said:


> I picked mine up today.
> They are aluminum, with the swivel mounts.
> They are AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can easily add the stock HAT grills with a small spacer.


Man, those sure are nice!


----------



## Extended Power

pickup1 said:


> Man, those sure are nice!


Thank you.
I realize these are not the most "Optimum" housing enclosure for the driver...but it is about the only option I have to get them on axis in my truck.
I have too many gauges, and monitors already, and to have a-pillars built isn't an option for me...these were.
And if I have the L6's crossed over high enough to protect the L3's, and be sensible with the volume knob, they will be fine.
Am I entering a sound competition? No.
As mentioned before, I can add a little bit more volume to the housing, by adding a spacer on the pod, that will hold the driver out the equivalent of the thickness of the front of the pod. (Check the pictures)

So...what looks better, with, or without the grills?
I think I may run the grills for the following reasons:
-add more volume to the housing.
-protect the driver material from the suns UV rays.
-I think it looks better.


----------



## pocket5s

Just to clarify, it has nothing to do with competition or volume. It has to do with frequency response.

I agree it looks better with the grill.

The grill won't add enough volume to be significant.

How that grill protects from UV rays is beyond me.


----------



## camse2007

^this. When they're choked it'll resemble trying to talk with your hands covering your mouth. You'll still hear good music, perhaps not great though. You may see a large increase in response at 3-400 that eq can't fix either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

camse2007 said:


> ^this. When they're choked it'll resemble trying to talk with your hands covering your mouth. You'll still hear good music, perhaps not great though. You may see a large increase in response at 3-400 that eq can't fix either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bingo. or it will take a LOT of eq to bring down.


----------



## camse2007

For the record, I love the pods and picked up a set myself but I have a driver that'll fit the bill ( I also asked for 1liter of space). If it becomes too much a pain to "deal with" your current install, again, changing the driver and ring is practical so they aren't a waste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb

Or maybe he'll just cross a little higher with a steep slope.

I'm currently working on installing my pods for Scan 10f and R3004. I'll post some pics when I'm through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camse2007

brumledb said:


> Or maybe he'll just cross a little higher with a steep slope.
> 
> I'm currently working on installing my pods for Scan 10f and R3004. I'll post some pics when I'm through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you get 1l for the 10f? Let us know the results from rta. 1l should work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u4styx

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## seafish

u4styx said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


NICE…. like the techflex and disconnects!


----------



## james2266

u4styx said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Yes, very nice. Where did you get those disconnects from? I have wanted something like that for a while. Mind you haven't really looked around too much either.


----------



## u4styx

just connectors from home depot.


----------



## brumledb

camse2007 said:


> Did you get 1l for the 10f? Let us know the results from rta. 1l should work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with the 0.5L. I considered getting the 1's but was concerned over how large they would be on the dash and strain placed on pillar.

Right now I have the crossed at 500hz and they do not seem to be having a problem at all. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sq2k1

I was looking at the pod set for the hertz mille and was wondering if anyone had any experience with these with the ml700.3 by chance?


----------



## DDfusion

sq2k1 said:


> I was looking at the pod set for the hertz mille and was wondering if anyone had any experience with these with the ml700.3 by chance?


Look at the eBay store. They are on there, a set is cheaper.


----------



## sq2k1

Thanks DDfusion, that is where I found the set originally, just asking for some input as to if anyone has experience with the pods for the mille set, particularly the ml700 pod to be specific. I was reading the thread about concerns about airspace with drivers and it had me wondering.


----------



## DDfusion

They are only good for 400hz and up


----------



## brumledb

sq2k1 said:


> Thanks DDfusion, that is where I found the set originally, just asking for some input as to if anyone has experience with the pods for the mille set, particularly the ml700 pod to be specific. I was reading the thread about concerns about airspace with drivers and it had me wondering.


Depends on how low you plan to cross them and whether you would opt for the 0.5L or 1L pod. The mille has a fairly high Qts of 0.57 which doesn't mix well with a small enclosure. I just modeled them in winisd and in a 0.5L enclosure they only played flat down to 900hz. If using a 1L enclosure then they model to play flat down to 700hz. YMMV


----------



## sq2k1

Not what I like to hear at all....I was hoping for the 250 range or a tad bit higher. The pods would make things so much easier.

Would using fiberfill possibly be able to bring the frequency response in check? I know it works with sealed enclosures and subs to a certain extent, but that is dealing with lower frequencies as well though.


----------



## brumledb

sq2k1 said:


> Not what I like to hear at all....I was hoping for the 250 range or a tad bit higher. The pods would make things so much easier.
> 
> Would using fiberfill possibly be able to bring the frequency response in check? I know it works with sealed enclosures and subs to a certain extent, but that is dealing with lower frequencies as well though.


It may help a little but nowhere near what you are wanting it to do. But realistically, that speaker isn't made for playing to 250hz even in ideal conditions. If you cross that speaker at 250 and turn the volume up much at all you are going to blow that speaker. If you want to cross at 250, you should probably be looking at 4-5" speakers.


----------



## sq2k1

Just looking at the t/s specs on the ml700.3 and its listed freq. response is 200hz -20khz with an Fs of 110hz. I have read you usually want to double the Fs as far as what you would cross a mid over at.....am I missing something here or maybe you know something I don't.


----------



## brumledb

Why would you want your 6.5" midbass only playing from 80-250hz and then a 2.7" speaker picking up at 250hz? Do you think the 2.7" will give the same amount of clean output at 250hz as a 6.5" will? 

I didn't say it couldn't be done, just don't expect great results.


----------



## sq2k1

My understanding is midbass is typically considered to be in the range of 50hz - 250hz....and since it is a midbass driver, I figured would want to stay in that frequency range but crossover at 63 or 80hz to the 250hz mark. 

And I do appreciate your comments, I was not conveying what I said in a smartass way just to clarify, but honestly one of asking for knowledge. There are so many tricks and tips that it is bewildering at times.


----------



## DDfusion

sq2k1 said:


> My understanding is midbass is typically considered to be in the range of 50hz - 250hz....and since it is a midbass driver, I figured would want to stay in that frequency range but crossover at 63 or 80hz to the 250hz mark.
> 
> And I do appreciate your comments, I was not conveying what I said in a smartass way just to clarify, but honestly one of asking for knowledge. There are so many tricks and tips that it is bewildering at times.


You are correct


----------



## mwmkravchenko

sq2k1 said:


> My understanding is midbass is typically considered to be in the range of 50hz - 250hz....and since it is a midbass driver, I figured would want to stay in that frequency range but crossover at 63 or 80hz to the 250hz mark.
> 
> And I do appreciate your comments, I was not conveying what I said in a smartass way just to clarify, but honestly one of asking for knowledge. There are so many tricks and tips that it is bewildering at times.


Interesting that midbass is such a wide area. It is indeed correct.

But.

Kick drum right around 120 hertz. As is chest cavity resonance. 117 hertz for most sized people.

What most people consider low bass is around 50 to 60 hertz.

Just played damn loud with many louder higher harmonics.


----------



## brumledb

sq2k1 said:


> My understanding is midbass is typically considered to be in the range of 50hz - 250hz....and since it is a midbass driver, I figured would want to stay in that frequency range but crossover at 63 or 80hz to the 250hz mark.
> 
> And I do appreciate your comments, I was not conveying what I said in a smartass way just to clarify, but honestly one of asking for knowledge. There are so many tricks and tips that it is bewildering at times.


Give it a shot and find out. Experimentation is a big part of this hobby. 

Just because the "midbass" frequency is defined as 50-250hz doesn't mean that a "midbass" speaker cannot play out of that frequency range. Sure in a perfect setup the midbass does not have to play above 250hz. What dictates the LP filter for the midbass is the ability of the midrange to play down to a certain frequency **without distortion**. 

I personally wouldn't depend on a 2.7" speaker to be able to cover 250hz with any appreciable volume and without distortion. 

Even DDfusion said: 



DDfusion said:


> They are only good for 400hz and up


And this is in a perfect situation, not in a small pod.


----------



## DDfusion

brumledb said:


> Give it a shot and find out. Experimentation is a big part of this hobby.
> 
> Just because the "midbass" frequency is defined as 50-250hz doesn't mean that a "midbass" speaker cannot play out of that frequency range. Sure in a perfect setup the midbass does not have to play above 250hz. What dictates the LP filter for the midbass is the ability of the midrange to play down to a certain frequency **without distortion**.
> 
> I personally wouldn't depend on a 2.7" speaker to be able to cover 250hz with any appreciable volume and without distortion.
> 
> Even DDfusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is in a perfect situation, not in a small pod.


400hz in a small pod. IB they will play 240 up.


----------



## sensarmy

How to these pods work if your tweets don't have any screw holes? Do they just press-fit? Interested in getting a pair for my MT-23s


----------



## Ruchab91

I know this is discussed allot for the L3's in this forum and there is a general concern for the size and the crossover point, but can anyone inform me if the Pods for the Focal Utopia Mids 3" (3W2BE) would work in his enclosures? Crossover point is 400hz with a -24db slope and the Focals have a FS 188hz.


----------



## sq2k1

I had a curious thought concerning the pods...the stems used to connect the speakers to the a-pillars are hollow to run wires through, correct? If so, then if the speaker wire is not too thick running through the stems, would this in a sense be like a port connecting the pods to the a-pillar thus creating a possible infinite baffle type situation? Of course this is just an idea, but realistically I would not think it would be nearly large enough to serve the purpose.


----------



## USP45

sq2k1 said:


> I had a curious thought concerning the pods...the stems used to connect the speakers to the a-pillars are hollow to run wires through, correct? If so, then if the speaker wire is not too thick running through the stems, would this in a sense be like a port connecting the pods to the a-pillar thus creating a possible infinite baffle type situation? Of course this is just an idea, but realistically I would not think it would be nearly large enough to serve the purpose.


I was wondering the same thing.... Or if the mount is not large enough in diameter then you could possibly find another that would be effective.


----------



## jsnstanley

No, they are not that large in diameter. Mine measure I.D. 15/64”.


----------



## percy072

When I saw mine my first reaction was "s**t...didn't think they'd be that big??" But now that they are in, I actually like how they look. Was a bit of a pain because my A-pillars have that hard return angle but ended up working out great!


----------



## nineball76

percy072 said:


> When I saw mine my first reaction was "s**t...didn't think they'd be that big??" But now that they are in, I actually like how they look. Was a bit of a pain because my A-pillars have that hard return angle but ended up working out great!


This is why I ended up passing on buying a set. I plan to run the Arc Black 4.0 and the housing would end being 6" diameter. That's just a lot of pod hanging out there in front of the windshield.


----------



## percy072

nineball76 said:


> I plan to run the Arc Black 4.0 and the housing would end being 6" diameter. That's just a lot of pod hanging out there in front of the windshield.


That would be overkill for sure...mine are about the size of a softball with 1/4 of it cut off. Not too bad or overly obtrusive.


----------



## KillerBox

I am designing my first system in many years from the ground up. So I looking for suggestions on which pillar pods to buy for Focal K2 Power 165 KRX3? I would like to run the Focal's in an active 3 way with as much clean power that they can handle. I am thinking about putting the mid-bass in the doors and the midrange and tweeter in pillar pods.

I am thinking of black aluminum pillar pods with grills and swivel adapters but, I am looking for suggestions. Also, do you think the .5L or 1L pillar pods will be better suited for my system?

The car most likely will be a 2017 Volkswagen Passat (if the diesel and manual transmission are still offered). I would also like to buy some type of DSP but, I don't know which one yet.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## KillerBox

He makes them for my Focal K2 Power 165 KRX3 out of black plastic or aluminum (metal). You can choose if you want one part made out of metal and the other part made out of plastic.

I chose black plastic, with black rings, black grills and swivel adapters. 

He gave me two size different choices and I ordered the larger ones, option N2. But, I liked the shape of the N1 more. 

Option N1: the housing for Midrange - Diameter 99mm, capsules shape, volume 0.4-0.6 L. The housing for the tweeter capsules form. 

Option N2: the housing for midrange ball shape, diameter 130mm, volume 0.6-0.8 L. The housing for Tweeters - ball shape.


----------



## Lord Raven

How do you get the cable out of the pods?


----------



## brumledb

The metal piece for attaching the pod to the pillar is hollow. It's basically a threaded tube.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Raven

brumledb said:


> The metal piece for attaching the pod to the pillar is hollow. It's basically a threaded tube.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, but the wires I'm running are heavy. Focal speaker wires from elite series. I don't think they'll run through them.


----------



## Bilalicious

Question:
How do you fix the tweeter in the pod? Is it glued/double taped? If it's drilled, won't it damage the original housing?


----------



## percy072

Bilalicious said:


> Question:
> How do you fix the tweeter in the pod? Is it glued/double taped? If it's drilled, won't it damage the original housing?


He makes them to the exact specs of what your tweeters are (you send him specs) If the tweeters do not have holes in the flanges...he can fab a trim ring that would "sandwich" the tweeter between the housing and the trim ring. 

He's good about returning emails...but the German to English translator is a little rough.


----------



## Denaliz

Nice thread guys- I'm looking for options to run the hertz ML700.3 as well. I'll have a 3way setup if I can figure out a way to NOT drop 1000-1300 just to fabricate the A pillars for the mids.

I'm getting these pods will not sound well with the ML700.3 mids in them? Any other ideas for my mids vs making my a pillars into a tumor? I hate that look as I'm all about stealth installs but wanting a 3 way setup.


----------



## phant0omx

For those that got the black plastic pods, are you happy with them?

I'm going to be purchasing a pair for some mids and he doesn't have any black anodized aluminum at the moment, just the black plastic and silver aluminum.

Thoughts on which to go with?


----------



## KillerBox

I haven't installed my Pods yet but, my tweeter and midrange pods are made out of black plastic.

They seem to be very well built and I don't see me having any problems with them. He gave me a few options with them and of course each option cost a little more.

1. Adjustable tweeter mounts
2. Grills for the midranges
3. 2 different size pods for the midrange. I choose the professional one that has .7l of airspace. The ones that I got are more round and I actually prefer the look of the regular ones that are more bullet shaped. But, I didn't want to give up any airspace.

$330.00 delivered. 1/2 at the time of order and 1/2 when shipped.

Also, my guess is that the plastic should be a little lighter weight too.


----------



## phant0omx

KillerBox said:


> I haven't installed my Pods yet but, my tweeter and midrange pods are made out of black plastic.
> 
> They seem to be very well built and I don't see me having any problems with them. He gave me a few options with them and of course each option cost a little more.
> 
> 1. Adjustable tweeter mounts
> 2. Grills for the midranges
> 3. 2 different size pods for the midrange. I choose the professional one that has .7l of airspace. The ones that I got are more round and I actually prefer the look of the regular ones that are more bullet shaped. But, I didn't want to give up any airspace.
> 
> $330.00 delivered. 1/2 at the time of order and 1/2 when shipped.
> 
> Also, my guess is that the plastic should be a little lighter weight too.



Cool man, thanks for the help. I figured the plastic should be lighter. I'm getting these to put some Audiofrog GB25s into.


----------



## Jscoyne2

You guys have too much freaking money

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4styx

Got the illusion audio tweeter pods. Pretty nice.


----------



## jb4674

u4styx said:


> Got the illusion audio tweeter pods. Pretty nice.



They look nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majik

How far can these swivel? 45 degrees? Less/more?




percy072 said:


> Was a bit of a pain because my A-pillars have that hard return angle but ended up working out great!


Your pictures aren't showing up, but if I understand correctly, my pillars are similar...at least where I plan on mounting them. Any chance you can repost your images?


----------



## zinophile

Anyone ever contact this guy to find out how much pods for the KAXBLTWT tweeter would cost?


----------



## phant0omx

zinophile said:


> Anyone ever contact this guy to find out how much pods for the KAXBLTWT tweeter would cost?


No, but I'm pretty sure they are all roughly the same cost. He only has the two sizes available and then it's whether or not you need mounting rings or something.


----------



## robtr8

Have had these sitting around for a year, finally got around to installing them.


----------



## lucas569

those look amazing! Does google translate work well for German? I contacted him but it led to more confusion.


----------



## robtr8

lucas569 said:


> those look amazing! Does google translate work well for German? I contacted him but it led to more confusion.


I had a lot of trouble communicating with him as well, especially as I was custom ordering the pods for the GZ's. In the end, everything went fine. He does very nice work.


----------



## lucas569

about to pull trigger on these, looking for more pics of these installed


----------



## DavidRam

He is using my picture of the pods that I made right here: 
Hybrid Audio Speakers Legatia L3PRO Housing for Legatia Midrange | eBay

Here are the pictures from my thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2274922-post70.html
This is the thread he got the picture from: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...um-pods-mids-l3-pros-well-trying-anyways.html

I am not sure if this is an issue, and if I should ask him to remove them... Any thoughts??


----------



## lucas569

Good luck, communication is next to impossible with him. After several emails back and forth it just lead to more confusion.


----------



## robtr8

I know when he delivered mine he asked for an installed picture to use. It's possible someone else submitted your photo. You can certainly email him and ask that your photo not be used but his english, it is not so good.


----------



## ugnlol

You could also ask him to give you credits for the photos at least.


----------



## quickaudi07

These pods looks awesome! way much less work than trying to custom build them in to a pillar if you don't know how too.
Also you could take out the attachment hardware and see if you could build them in to a pillar, still kinda lots of work but its all dualble, thinking of going back to 3 way now lol.....


----------



## theothermike

I have a pair of stainless steel pods for hybrid l1 pro or l1 pro r2 tweeters. Can sell with or without great condition black l1 pro tweeters for cheap! Mounting hardware included


----------



## robtr8

After a couple months with the pods pointed at me, I just couldn't tune them to my satisfaction. They accomplished my goal of raising the sound stage but boy, the mids were just too "in your face". Admittedly, i have precious little processing ability with the current set up. Finally I just rotated the mid- pods to fire straight up into the windscreen. So much better!


----------



## BENZO

cool as these are the **** !​


----------



## robtr8

Has anyone ordered from from him recently? I know he's a slow ship but I ordered a set of ball joint bases and it's been a month.

I aimed the mid pods back down to shoot at me and turned them down with the EQ. I need the ball joint's to aim the tweeters more on center. Right now I hear left and right, I don't have a well centered soundstage.


----------



## amb3cog

Very classy stuff indeed. I've seen his stuff before, but not the Dyn ones. Those look so friggin cool. Makes that plain looking Toyota or whatever it is seem like a show car. Love it.


----------



## aztec45

robtr8 said:


> Has anyone ordered from from him recently? I know he's a slow ship but I ordered a set of ball joint bases and it's been a month.
> 
> I aimed the mid pods back down to shoot at me and turned them down with the EQ. I need the ball joint's to aim the tweeters more on center. Right now I hear left and right, I don't have a well centered soundstage.


I sent him money on some pods, he sent the pods but it didn't fit. So I sent him more money so he can fix the issue and nothing. I waited almost 2-3 months and I sent him countless emails and I got only 1-2 emails back. I had to get PayPal involved, once I did that he started to respond to my emails but I waited long enough and I wasn't going to wait another 1-2 more months. Luckily I got my money back on everything I sent him.

His response was that he gets too busy and he lost my order... He was trying to tell me it was my fault lol.


----------



## SQLnovice

My audio frog gb15 pods did not fit either. I will have to modify it. I didn't bother contacting him after, just took it as doing business internationally online. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

SQLnovice said:


> My audio frog gb15 pods did not fit either. I will have to modify it. I didn't bother contacting him after, just took it as doing business internationally online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I'm thinking about ordering a pair for my GB15...where you able to make them work? What did you have to mod?


----------



## SQLnovice

miniSQ said:


> I'm thinking about ordering a pair for my GB15...where you able to make them work? What did you have to mod?


1. the gb15 fits into the cutout, but is not secure or snug. So I would have to wrap some tape around it or something to make it snug or pressure fit. I was thinking about hot glue a small magnet on the back of the tweeter and then another magnet inside the cup. 
2. the attachment that screw into the pods and then attached to the apillar/dash, is too long.
The threaded part that screws into the pods, are too long and it touches the tweeter which prevents it from securing.
This is a minor fix with a dremmel and just have to cut off a few millie meters.
I'm not bashing the product, just giving my observation. 
On a side note, I think he has a different style of pods now. I was the first GB15 pods he sold. So I'm assuming these minor issues were addressed in the new ones.
Also, if you want, pm your number, or email, when I get home today i'll take a bunch of pics showing you what i'm talking about.


----------



## SQLnovice

I actually just took these out to take a few pics, and the tweeter is a nice snug fit. I don't think it will need anything additional to keep it in place. 
These pods and GB15 is eye kandy. I got to stop slacking and get them install.


----------



## robtr8

I've sent a bunch of emails and got no reply. At this point I'm out $35 for the ball socket bases. Glad I didn't order anything expensive. I'd be very cautious about ordering anything from this guy.


----------



## SQLnovice

robtr8 said:


> I've sent a bunch of emails and got no reply. At this point I'm out $35 for the ball socket bases. Glad I didn't order anything expensive. I'd be very cautious about ordering anything from this guy.


He takes a few days to reply. I don't know of anyone on here that got ripped off. Not defending him. That's just normal/expected when ordering from him. At least for me it is. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## sq2k1

I ordered from him before and received my pods with no problems...I handled my transactions through eBay. Communicating with him can be a challenge though, the language barrier and his response time definitely come to mind. Although I will say my pods were perfect and as expected.


----------



## saltyone

Bumping an old thread. Did anyone ever use these for the Hertz Mille 700.3 midrange? How did they do? What frequency were you able to tune down to? I have the MLK 165.3 components and would like to add the 700.3 midrange. The pods are still available on eBay. I assume it’s the same guy based on location (Germany). The price is hard to beat. I may buy the tweeter and mid set.


----------



## SkizeR

saltyone said:


> Bumping an old thread. Did anyone ever use these for the Hertz Mille 700.3 midrange? How did they do? What frequency were you able to tune down to? I have the MLK 165.3 components and would like to add the 700.3 midrange. The pods are still available on eBay. I assume it’s the same guy based on location (Germany). The price is hard to beat. I may buy the tweeter and mid set.


I dont recommend those mids for small pods like these. The 700.3 wants a much larger enclosure than what these pods can offer (they want over 2.5 liters, aka, IB)


----------



## tonynca

SkizeR said:


> I dont recommend those mids for small pods like these. The 700.3 wants a much larger enclosure than what these pods can offer (they want over 2.5 liters, aka, IB)


This ^^^^

Only use pods if you don't care about hearing tons of resonance that makes the speakers unbearable. Stuffing the pods fixes it a bit but the speaker will sound muffled, like a bluetooth speaker.


----------



## SkizeR

Yeah, people tend to forget that just like subs, all drivers have a certain amount of airspace that they want. High passing them well above the FS can help, but not always. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonynca

SkizeR said:


> Yeah, people tend to forget that just like subs, all drivers have a certain amount of airspace that they want. High passing them well above the FS can help, but not always.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Yup yup. For me it wasn't the low end that was peaky. It was the 1-3khz that was ringing inside the pods. I just built some oversized fiberglass a-pillar pods and my soundstage sounds so much more open and spacious. The tiny pods from Germany were suffocating....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox

In case it helps anyone... 

I bought a larger set of pillar pods for my Focal K2 Power 165 KRX3. If I remember correctly they are around 0.7L airspace. The standard pods were about 1/2 as much airspace. The housing for Midrange diameter 130mm.

So he will build them bigger than the standard size but, they cost more. I bought ever option he had available in 2016 and it was 320 euros.

I can't say how they preform though because after I knew that I could install a center channel speakers, I no longer wanted my speakers on the a-pillars. So I just have them in my closet in case I need them for a future build.


----------



## saltyone

Thanks for the feedback guys! I love this site for this very reason. We’re able to learn from other’s experiences. 

What about the below pods? Would this be closer to IB for the speakers...maybe if the a-pillar was trimmed underneath?

https://www.customspeakerpods.com/product-page/2009-2018-ram-a-pillar-speaker-pods-for-3-5

I desperately want to go three way active, and have already started ordering components, however...I would rather not incur the $750 expense for custom made a-pillar pods. 

My only other option is tweeters in the sail panels and mids in the stock dash location that once contained the factory 3.5 speakers. They would be deflecting off the windshield though. The linear distance from the windshield is about 4 inches. 

Anyone ever used these? I would think it would be difficult to mount these due to their shape. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PODS-FOR-H...M-P70-3-MLK-700-3-CAR-AUDIO-NEW-/123407308882


----------



## tonynca

KillerBox said:


> In case it helps anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a larger set of pillar pods for my Focal K2 Power 165 KRX3. If I remember correctly they are around 0.7L airspace. The standard pods were about 1/2 as much airspace. The housing for Midrange diameter 130mm.
> 
> 
> 
> So he will build them bigger than the standard size but, they cost more. I bought ever option he had available in 2016 and it was 320 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say how they preform though because after I knew that I could install a center channel speakers, I no longer wanted my speakers on the a-pillars. So I just have them in my closet in case I need them for a future build.




I'm sure those wobble around like crazy while you're driving huh? No plastic pillars are going to hold those babies stable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected

Tweeters in pods, anything larger than a GB15 should go into a re-enforced, dampened enclosure, made of birch and fiberglass, imo.


----------

